# Composers and pieces lost to history



## nncortes (Oct 5, 2014)

Recently, Primephonic recommended Granville Bantock's _Hebridean Symphony_. I was amazed because I found it absolutely captivating on my first listen. Later, I was amazed at the lack of recordings and information about this composer and it makes me wonder how many other pieces are out there that are neglected. It seems Bantock was an influential composer for his day, yet have many people even heard of him? I think what happens is classical music listeners often get stuck advocating for their personal favorite pieces and composers (as seen in the never ending "top ten" lists) while others seek out the most extreme of the avant-garde and push it out there, often times to draw attention to themselves. In the mess, I wonder how many fine pieces that are not avant-garde nor revolutionary in terms of music (Beethoven's 3, etc.) are scarcely recorded and performed which would bring enjoyment to most audiences. I feel like we are missing out on a lot.

Here is a recording of the _Hebridean Symphony:_


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm surprised there aren't more recordings of Norbert Burgmüller's music. He died very young but his compositions reveal an extraordinary and original musical mind. He might have rivalled Felix Mendelssohn (born just a year earlier).


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I think that the streaming services / youtube are a great blessing for these lesser composers, because people get the chance to discover their music. And many of them were neglected unjustifiably. What about this symphony?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

It's not only modern composers that get ignored, my personal favourite is ignored by classical radion stations, and apart from his organ voluntaries played in churches is rarely heard, he wrote 12 concerti for organ or harpsichord, opus 2 and opus 10 and sonatas, opus 1 and opus 4 some are on you tube try these, the organ used on 3 of them dates from the 1760s, so it's posible Stanley may have played that same organ.


----------

